# Armadillo action



## Buckhead (Nov 3, 2016)

Was at our deer lease yesterday doing some scouting.  I usually carry a .22 when it is this warm for snakes.  This armadillo was digging around and I was able to sneak up on it and introduce it to my Kimber rimfire target.


----------



## mlbowfin (Nov 3, 2016)

ought to smell good in a few days!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice shootin.  Kill them all.  

I stuck one a couple weeks ago and it drug my arrow with SGH underground as it flopped off.  

I REALLY like your .22 kimber!!!!!


----------



## Buckhead (Nov 3, 2016)

Hunting armadillos with a rimfire is actually pretty good sport.  They are tough.  You need to get close and place your shots.  More often than not, they will roll when hit and take off for their burrows.  Faster than you think.  A .22 LR is kind of light, usually I take my .22 mag rifle.  

Our property is covered up with them.  They leave a lot of sign and make noise rummaging through the leaves, so they are easy to locate this time of year.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 4, 2016)

I got an AMT Auto mag II that should be perfect for those varmints great Idea Diller hunting


----------



## mdgreco191 (Nov 4, 2016)

Careful shooting those possums on the half shell with a 22.  Read a story about a year ago were a guy shot at a dillo with a 38 and it ricocheted and hit him in the jaw!!

I have shot them with a 22 and a 9 without issue, but that story freaked me out.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 18, 2016)

mdgreco191 said:


> Read a story about a year ago were a guy shot at a dillo with a 38 and it ricocheted and hit him in the jaw!!



Probably hit a rock beside the dillo.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 19, 2016)

35 remington did not ricochet.


----------



## marknga (Nov 19, 2016)

Dilla Killa


----------



## rosewood (Nov 19, 2016)

It did a number on him.  I was about to get down and it was windy so I never heard him.  Decided to do one last scan before getting down and spotted him.  Had it been earlier he would have gotten a pass but at quitting time, it's on.


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 19, 2016)

My 15 yr old got into the action last time down at our lease.  Took this one with a SW 34 kit gun in .22.  We have taken over 10 of them around our camp this deer season.  They are everywhere.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 19, 2016)

dont touch them they carry leprosy


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 20, 2016)

They have fairly poor vision-best way to shoot them-unless you want to target practice-is to slip up on them from behind-they seem to have poor peripheral vision-and assassinate them at about 3 feet or so-!!  22 rimfire is cost effective !


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm going to have to go out a try to find a few after deer season and see how my STI 10mm does on them


----------



## Knotwild (Dec 21, 2016)

I shoot everyone I see, with anything I have. It will surprise you how fast they can run and disappear. I shot one by the house and he spewed blood all over the siding; what a mess. If you use a suppressor you will hear a satisfying pop with a hit.


----------



## Permitchaser (Dec 23, 2016)

I have caught 4 in my 3 acre yard. Haven't had the pleasure of shooting one. I think my 20 gauge Beretta might do the trick especially if they run...pull


----------



## Duster14 (Dec 23, 2016)

mdgreco191 said:


> Careful shooting those possums on the half shell with a 22.  Read a story about a year ago were a guy shot at a dillo with a 38 and it ricocheted and hit him in the jaw!!
> 
> I have shot them with a 22 and a 9 without issue, but that story freaked me out.



Here is that story

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2015/08/04/bulletproof-armadillos/

And here's another about shooting dillos in Georgia

http://doubtfulnews.com/2015/04/lesson-dont-shoot-an-armadillo-with-a-pistol-use-something-more-powerful/

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/georgia-man-kills-armadillo-but-ricochet-gunshot-hits-mother-in-law/


----------



## rosewood (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah, read those articles.  No way a 9mm killed the critter and ricocheted 100 yards through fence post, door, chair and hit woman in back.  He had to have been aiming at the house directly to have any chance of hitting that woman.  Must have fired multiple times.  That was his cover story.  Wonder what really happened...


----------



## devils12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Permitchaser said:


> I have caught 4 in my 3 acre yard. Haven't had the pleasure of shooting one. I think my 20 gauge Beretta might do the trick especially if they run...pull



I shot one with 3-1/2 turkey load from les than 20yds. He rolled and took off running. Darndest thing I ever saw!


----------

